# SoCal Craigslist: beekeeping items $250



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

Saw this, thought I would post here, just in case. I don't know bees from beans, or if this is a good deal or not.

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-05, 9:44PM PDT



****Dual frame manual honey extractor; 6 bee boxes; hot knives; smokers;and more 

951) 837-6552


----------

